# What am I doing wrong??



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, I have not casted my rod in about 1 year, and I broke it out this weekend. The first cast was from one end of my lot to the other side (about 400 feet)! I'm thinking, I'll be pro in no time. But then the rest of the day I kept snapping the line. The shock leader seems fine, but the line breaks (I guess) about 100-200 feet into the cast.

I'm really trying to heave this thing, Maybe I should not try to heave it as hard??

My setup is:

- 10 Foot Ocean Master (1-4 Ounce), Conventional Reel: Penn 525 MAG 

-- Line: 17 pound, with a 40 pound shock leader. Used a 3 ounce weight.

-- My casting style: Err... I should have a style?? In other words, I'm just twisting my body and bringing the pole up.

Has this happened to anyone else? What am I doing wrong??

Thanks,

Stan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If the crackoff is happening 100-200 feet into the cast then your problem should be easily defined. 

You need more braking.

At the start of the cast the sinker is accelerated hard then starts to slow down, as it does the spool is still spitting out line hard and fast causing fluff then zing-pow. Either increase the magnet setting (easiest solution), thicker oil, lower line level or a combination of the above. It is better to start with a reel that is a little on the slow side, this keeps the birdnests to a minimum.

Tommy


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Tommy: You're the man!! I had previously adjusted the mag to a lower level thinking that I could longer casts. I tried last night to cast with less force, and I was doing great with a 250 to 300 foot cast. Tonight I'll try putting more zing into the cast with the mag set higher.

Thanks again,
Stan


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Lord knows why I am giving advice, as bad as I throw but when your as bad as I am you know everything and how to do it wrong 

Found out if your useing regular lub on the bearings the first time ya throw it the lub is cold and thicker, then ya keep tossing it and the lube warms up and gets thinner and faster and poof. So just cause it doesnt blow up on the first 1 or 2 cast ya may have to adjust the breaks a little higher as you keep throwing.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is that really shooter? Cause what he just said not only made sense, but I hadn't thought of it before. I think someone hijacked his P&S account.  BTW, I still have a million of those 8 ounce pyramids I bought from you years ago at Sandy Point...


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you Manly for posting your question and all of those who have provided insight.
I found this to be a very intelligent and helpful thread.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

QUOTE=Manlystanley;696654]Tommy: You're the man!! I had previously adjusted the mag to a lower level thinking that I could longer casts. I tried last night to cast with less force, and I was doing great with a 250 to 300 foot cast. Tonight I'll try putting more zing into the cast with the mag set higher.

Thanks again,
Stan[/QUOTE]

Shooter is right. Oil viscosity can and does change. A few casts can cause an effect and so can a day that starts out cool then heats up as the sun shines down on the reel. 

Start out slow, then slowly work the magnets toward fast each cast until you just begin to get a little fluff. Then backup a click or two and you should be safe.

When the wind turns into your face, *you need more braking*. 

Tommy


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

See, I told ya'll I wasn't as dumb as I look


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

If you know its a control problem then you have your answer but if the line is just snapping without explanation (as opposed to the result of a birdsnest) you might also want to consider changing your line. Its a year old since you last used it, and might have seen some action prior to being stored away so line that was past its best may have been an answer if it wasn't your casting. Incidentally ... worth remembering that line will suffer if its kept too dry for long periods of time (part of the reason why line left in the direct sunlight dies very quickly) so just because it has been stored in the dark it won't necessarily be okay. Copolymer line is by far and away the worst culprit for this ... alive one day and dead the next!


----------

